# Speaker placement



## T-Bolt (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi thanks for checking out my question. I am building my theater and have a question about speaker placement. The room is 34' deep and 15' wide with 10' ceilings. We will have 3 rows of seating with 4 octane seats per row. The last 2 rows will be on risers. Due to some doors my surround speakers can either be placed directly next to the back row or 6' behind them. I will be starting with 5.2.2 but hope to upgrade in the future. Any input would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure, but looking over your post I think you're asking about surround speaker placement? If so, in a 5.x setup typically the surrounds are lateral to the listeners. When you start getting into 7.x and higher then you get back surrounds as well.


----------

